# Roseanne Halloween DVD



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm sure some of you have heard. I searched and couldn't find a thread for this.

On August 29 they are releasing a DVD of 7 Roseanne Halloween episodes!!!! I'm really excited for this, these were always great.

Amazon.com: Roseanne: Halloween Edition: Roseanne, John Goodman, Laurie Metcalf, Michael Fishman, Sara Gilbert, Alicia Goranson, Johnny Galecki, Natalie West, Glenn Quinn, Sarah Chalke, Estelle Parsons, Martin Mull, Marco Zappia, Matt Williams, William Rogers: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51VE2F81RTL


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> I'm sure some of you have heard. I searched and couldn't find a thread for this.
> 
> On August 29 they are releasing a DVD of 7 Roseanne Halloween episodes!!!! I'm really excited for this, these were always great.
> 
> Click here to see it on Amazon


Only $11.19. Not a bad price!


----------



## sarahtlee (Jul 14, 2006)

I already ordered mine on Amazon and they will be shipping it as soon as it comes in, I'm so excited!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Good news. I wonder if it will have any special features. Roseanne herself is a huge admirer and fan of Halloween as a holiday, it would be really nice to hear her talk about making/writing the shows and maybe a little about her favorite costumes and things, her history with Halloween. They could/should do something special. But hey...

Anyway, unless there is anything special, I won't be buying it. I already recorded all the Roseanne Halloween episodes when they ran in a marathon on Nick @ Nite in 2004.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bought this today....anyone else buying it?


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I will be buying it. I have them on my DVR, so I will be able to erase them. Funny thing is, I just watched them a couple of weeks ago to get me in the Halloween spirit, even though I have the Halloween spirit 365 days out of the year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really only liked one Halloween Roseanne...Where they play pranks and Dan pretended to cut his hand and used a rubber ball aspirator to squirt fake blood all over the kitchen...best one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll have to check the stores around here for this.. I always liked Roseanne Halloween Shows.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I really only liked one Halloween Roseanne...Where they play pranks and Dan pretended to cut his hand and used a rubber ball aspirator to squirt fake blood all over the kitchen...best one.


That was the first year, episode "BOO!" The episodes run an average of 23 minutes and have a little extra to a few scenes, no big deal on most, but it's nice seeing it in DVD quality rather than on TV and you can tell it's from the late 80's quality wise.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I just picked this up today at Walmart. They are selling this for $9.44 if anyone is interested.


----------

